# A little gloat... amanos



## st.john (28 Jul 2018)

Just popped into a garden centre .. saw a tank of amano and enquired to price.. 
£1.25 each..

Needless to say I cleaned them out! BAAAARGAIN.


----------



## peaches (2 Aug 2018)

I thought you were going to tell us you had bred them in your community tank!


----------



## Aqua360 (3 Aug 2018)

peaches said:


> I thought you were going to tell us you had bred them in your community tank!



I read an article ages ago by Nathan Hill of practical fishkeeping, discussing how amano's breed in saltwater or other, but he claimed to have bred them in freshwater. Bit of a curiosity


----------



## mort (3 Aug 2018)

Aqua360 said:


> I read an article ages ago by Nathan Hill of practical fishkeeping, discussing how amano's breed in saltwater or other, but he claimed to have bred them in freshwater. Bit of a curiosity



They breed in freshwater but in nature the larvae are washed down the streams and into the sea. The larave grows in the sea before coming back to freshwater where it will live and breed.


----------



## sparkyweasel (3 Aug 2018)

I believe the eggs hatch in freshwater, but in nature the larvae get swept downstream to brackish, then salt water, where they develop and they migrate upstream as adults.


----------



## Onoma1 (16 Aug 2018)

I was told that shrimps closely to amanos and sometimes sold as amanos do breed in freshwater. Not sure if this is accurate or mythology! 

Amanos are currently going for 4 pounds each in my local shop!


----------



## mort (16 Aug 2018)

Onoma1 said:


> I was told that shrimps closely to amanos and sometimes sold as amanos do breed in freshwater. Not sure if this is accurate or mythology!
> 
> Amanos are currently going for 4 pounds each in my local shop!



They breed in freshwater but the larvae are released and swept downstream, out to see. The larvae need saltwater to grow up before they return back to freshwater.


----------

